# holy



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

well only one fish at WB tonight but WOW!Caught on a 5 inch storm swimshad!No weight or measurments yet will post tomorrow.


----------



## Walleye Rap (May 7, 2011)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!! Nice fish


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

Nice catch...That's probably a month's worth of food lol


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Nice Catch.

Smoked catfish, as they say at Red Robin, YUM


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

That fish is reason enough to hit gander for a nice smoker. YUM ! any one for catfish smoked sausage?. WOW. Way to go! Really nice catch. Now for the big question...Where(how deep), from shore or boat and bait with tackle? That had to be a lot of fun to land. How long did it take you to land?
later ya'll
donm


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Holy @#%$#* is right! Correct me if im wrong, but that is a flathead right? Ive seen them almost black, dark green, brown, and paler like yours. I was thinking Ohio River when i saw the pic. Do you have any pics from above her? id like to see the width of that fish. Great job


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Nice Bob! Looks like about the size of the one I caught last weekend.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

46 inches 51 pounds 2 ounces,caught it from shore last night while casting for walleye.Only fought it for maybe five to ten minutes,really just pulled alot,initial run almost spooled me but after that just like dragging in a buick!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

hey wb i figured it around 50 lbs last nite, my one scale only goes to 50 so it wouldn,t have worked anyhow that baby was a hog couldn,t believe it when you called me over,that white bass i got was 2.5 lbs and 17 inches.that was a good trip for what was caught..good job man...


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Holy crap! Cant wait to hook into a nice cat like that. Btw just wondering, what pound test were you using when you got her?


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Nice fish - Congratulations!


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Gotta say I'm a little sad that monster will no longer be lurking around. To each their own though, that thing is a beast! 

I'm jealous, perhaps I should switch over to swimbaits when I'm out hunting flatheads? lol'


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Holy smokes! Batman! --Tim...............................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

westbranchbob said:


> 46 inches 51 pounds 2 ounces,caught it from shore last night while casting for walleye.Only fought it for maybe five to ten minutes,really just pulled alot,initial run almost spooled me but after that just like dragging in a buick!


I don't know man...that's a little bigger than some Buicks I've seen around here...


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

to answer previous questions,caught on and uglystick med light spinning rod,Scion reel with 20 pound powerpro braid.Using a five inch blue/silver storm wildeye swimshad.Caught from shore on the east side at around 9:30 pm in less than five feet of water.Also I know many would not have kept it but for me this is and probably will be the biggest fiah I ever catch,And I did clean it today and will eat it,even took the collar meat and cheek meat.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Wow!!! Great catch Bob! I'll bet most guys would have had their line snapped since most don't fish with 20lb test! I'm bringing the big rods next time I try it. Bet that was tough to drag back to the car! That thing could could take off with you if you just had it on stringer while wading back! That's a real Lake Monster right there.:B


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

Awesome catch Bob! I didn't even know W/B had flathead.


----------



## Rmelz (May 24, 2011)

Bob was that you I was talking to over by the boat launch? I was there with my kid in the pouring rain.


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

I never ate one that big, but flathead are pretty good at the table. I would try smoking some of it. If you don't have a smoker and would like to try...I would be happy to do it for ya.
John


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

rmelz ya that was me,and lawman yes I have a smoker thanx for the offer though,actually I'm going to smoke the tail section but I've already staked out the main loins.


----------



## Rmelz (May 24, 2011)

Nice fish Bob. Maybe I should learn to listen, and throw those gills I was using 15' out instead of 30' out (Like you said). Maybe I'll catch you out there the middle of next month. I'm out of town ocean fishing for the next 2 weekends.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

One fish. That's all you caught was one fish. It just so happens to be the "one fish" that will last a lifetime. That's why I go fishing, right there. Thanks for sharing and congrats!


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Thats not a fish! That's a river monster! Congrats!


----------



## Fisherman123 (Apr 30, 2011)

awesome fish. my friend pulled out a little baby flathead out of rock river the other day it was the size of my finger. its amazing how there so small when there born and then become monsters. again great fish!


----------



## 1mecheng (Jul 28, 2009)

Jeremy Wade called - he wants you to leave the River Monsters for him! LOL!
Nice catfish!

Dan


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

That has got to be the biggest flathead pulled out of WB. Anyone know of a bigger one?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

do you REALLY think 20# braid was needed?? LOL

GREAT FISH!!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

awesome fish man, congrats!


----------



## dcross765 (Oct 20, 2005)

You'll be talking bout thast one for a looong time. The only time it will pay off using 20# braid fishing for eyes. I was expecting to read of a new line class record or something. Do they make pliers big enough to skin that thing? Have heard stories of divers down at the dam freaking out cause of the monsters down there. Guess it's partially true. I've had big cats slam top water baits trying for bass before. I read the only thing a catfish wont eat is a tin can.


----------



## Predator225 (May 14, 2005)

bdawg said:


> That has got to be the biggest flathead pulled out of WB. Anyone know of a bigger one?


Not yet...but I have been workin on it for a while.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

actually now that I think of it I got pretty lucky,my normal walleye rod is a presidential but I got a nasty birds nest the week before and lost half my line so I took my backup rod I normally use for fishing heavy brush.Going back this weekend I'll see if lightning strikes twice!


----------



## Seabolt84 (Jun 1, 2011)

Nice job man!


----------

